# New to Forum.. And a simple question



## Schnitzel (5 Aug 2012)

Hi everyone.

I am looking to join the RCAF. I am looking to enlist as a pilot. Not so much as a fighter pilot but more for Mulit-Fixed Wing. I currently have my CPL. I also have a college diploma for professional pilot program. Now from Air Cadets I know that you have to be an officer to become a pilot, also must have a university degree. Now wondering can I enlist now to get my BQM out of the way and get my university degree in a year? then go for my piot selection? Or is it smarter to wait the year and apply in a year?

Any help would be great.

Thank You


----------



## MikeL (5 Aug 2012)

Call your local CFRC and they can explain the different entry methods with you.  Taking a look on the recruiting website and reading up on the entry methods, etc would be a good idea as well.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2012)

Schnitzel said:
			
		

> Now wondering can I enlist now to get my BQM out of the way and get my university degree in a year? then go for my piot selection? Or is it smarter to wait the year and apply in a year?



No.


----------



## AGD (5 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No.



Darn. Beaten to the punch.

You may be able to apply while still in the process of completing your degree, but you will not be able to attend BMOQ and enrol under the DEO plan without a completed degree. If you were talking about enrolling as an NCM while you complete your degree, that doesn't make sense if your ultimate goal is pilot.


----------

